# Pinwheels...



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ds and I finally agreed on what pattern for his quilt. Pinwheels! I'll be making two quilts like this...one for each boy. I'm thinking about a flannel backing once they are ready for that. I got a few squares put together this morning while the kids were at gymnastics. So far I like it!








Oh and the boys picked out all the colors in this...not bad for an 8 and 5yo!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love the colors. I've never heard of the pattern but like the simplicity of it. I'll definitely be making one in the future.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are going to be perfect! Flannel is my absolute favorite backing for quilts!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well the boys room is cold at night so they need to be warm. And since 6 nights out of 7 the top sheet ends up at the bottom of the bed and all they have on them is a comforter...I might just kill 2 birds with one quilt!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

grannygardner said:


> I love the colors. I've never heard of the pattern but like the simplicity of it. I'll definitely be making one in the future.


I got the pattern with an ad trying to get me to subscribe to a quilting magazine. Not sure what one but when ds saw their quilt he said "that's the one I want you to make me!"


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I think the flannel backing would be great. It will make the quilt warm and flannel shouldn't slip around like a top sheet would.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Could you post the size of your blocks, etc., please?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm another who just _loves_ flannel-backed quilts. Mine are almost always flannel-backed.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Very pretty and flannel would be perfect! Great job!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Very nice. The colors go just right for boys. 
thanks for posting.
Margo


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the finished blocks are 10.5 inches.....they're made up of 4 smaller blocks that are 5.5 inches. 
To make a twin size quilt you need 252 half square triangles. 4 of these together make the pinwheel. I can pm the sheet I got to anyone that wants it. It was sent as a freebie so I think it would be ok to share it!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That is going to be GREAT, ginnie!! Just look at you go now! Terrific job


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love everything about this quilt :goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

ginnie5 said:


> the finished blocks are 10.5 inches.....they're made up of 4 smaller blocks that are 5.5 inches.
> To make a twin size quilt you need 252 half square triangles. 4 of these together make the pinwheel. I can pm the sheet I got to anyone that wants it. It was sent as a freebie so I think it would be ok to share it!


I would really appreciate getting the sheet, if you don't mind. I've only made one quilt in my life and it was a tie quilt and it wasn't even quilted. The quilt top was fabric that looked like a quilt pattern. I've been looking at easy quilt patterns trying to decide what would be a "first" quilt to make. This is very pretty and doesn't look as hard as some others.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very attractive!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice and the boys will love it even more because they participated!! good job!!.. would love to see it when you are finished quilting it.. Flannel is wonderful and cozy.. again,,Good job!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok Gennie, you've got me going. I've been bitten by the quilting bug. I've chosen my fabric from my stash and cut out a little stack of triangles and have made one block. Oh, so pretty! Now, I know I'm jumping ahead, but I know nothing about quilting. How do you do the actual quilting? Do you do the quilt as you go blocks or what? I'd like this to lead to a full size quilt, but I can't do that on my machine, and to quilt by hand, I will need a hoop or whatever it's called. I'll need some guidance on this. A lady nearby will finish out quilts for people, but there's no way I'll pay what she charges. I've read a little about this quilt as you go thing and that's what I'm leaning toward.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Country lady instead of cutting out triangles. Cut out your squares. Then draw a line corner to corner on the angle, sew 1/4" on each side of line. Then cut your center unsewn line, you have two triangles. Happy stitching.. http://www.straw.com/equilters/library/blocks/HalfSqTriangles.html


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm going to try and post some pics of the blocks as I'm making them. Country lady.... Sewingnana is right cut out 6" squares and then draw a line from one end to the other. Then sew 1/4" on both sides from that line. (taken with the cell)









then when you you've sewn both sides cut on the line you drew. This way you get two of the blocks at a time. When you have 4 blocks you just put them together so that they look like a pinwheel. I have 12 more to make hopefully today and I can try and do pics with the real camera if you want.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

You got it. Keep up the good work.... Happy about your new stash. I love when folks share and you can use it.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. I have sooo much to learn.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't forget to put two squares right sides together before doing the cutting.. I didn't understand that the first time I tried it and had a goofy mess!! Oh the things I could tell you I have done wrong!! Keep sewing, you are doing great!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think I've looked at your pictures at least 1/2 doz times. I make pinwheels using the sq method...I have a huge one on my bed made w/red, white, bl. I'm out of quilt projects, need a new one (ha, ha). (Not really true, I have 2 that need a quilter) I'm thinking a scrap quilt with those smaller blocks would use lots of scrap and I could quilt it in pieces on my machine. Just finished one last night.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I have the rows together for this quilt...just need to put them together. Then I'll be doing another (soon as I make 2 Easter dresses) with the same squares but not the same pattern. The pattern for the next one is called Lightning Strike.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I really like these blocks. Nice color choices. The boys will love them.

This has inspired me to try doing a pinwheel block. Especially with the hints about doing the square and cutting after sewn. Smart.


----------

